# Earthquake protection bed



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This thing really is kind of cool. Could perhaps be used for explosions (as in ordnance) too.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

thats a pretty great idea.but i wonder if it'd work with tornadoes to tree's falling onto the house..


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Might be great for a mother in law visit if it had remote controls.
What happens when you rock the bed too much with the better half? Get sealed in for eternity?

I don't see a bathroom. If there was an earthquake I'd NEED a bathroom.

Needs handrails so the pall bearers could carry it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Some of the designs also seemed to be instant head or limb guillotines if the person was sleeping in the wrong position. I am sure they are just renderings of a perspective product. Still cool though. I want to see them make a model that is essentially a shed that closes up and then opens a door to an underground bunker.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm protected in a metal box with supplies, buried under 4 floors of rubble. Is there a sports channel option so I have something to do while I'm waiting to be dug out?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Kinda cool in a Dracula kind of way. At least you can sleep with the lid of your coffin open until the earthquake hits...


----------



## butch630434 (Sep 19, 2015)

how do get to the thing under you with you an your bed on top of them


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Well there better be clean clothes in there because I think mine might be soiled..lol. Also, how to reach the supplies underneath? Hmm..cool idea though


----------

